# OK, got a question



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

A bit back bought a Wen rotary tool, a Dremel clone, and really nice, about $25 off of ebay, later found the same thing for about $5 less. The $25 is for the whole package in the photo, flexible shaft too. I've got a couple of special projects coming up is the reason I got this. So, also got one of the router guides - and it sucks. For what I want to do it would be no where near accurate enough, and no, I am still working this all out, and will not tell you just what I want to do. Suffer. 

So I will be making my own holder, guide, or whatever it is called. Searched, and found some DIY guides that would be better, but no handles, need handles for accuracy. Then found this one. Could buy one similar, but not putting out $35 or so for something that is not quite what I want. To start with, I do not want the point of the router bit that high up. I want it just above the wood, then push down about 1/4" or so, and have the point go about 1/8" or so into the wood. So, the height would have to be changed, and I do not like the stability, I think wider feet, or whatever, as in the last photo would be better.

I will be routing out intricate lines, mostly unconnected with each other. I've not done anything like this before, so the question is (I already think I know the answer, but asking anyway), what type of guide should I make that would be most accurate? A small plunge like I described, or fixed and tilt the while thing to plunge the bit. I'm thinking the plunge, but just in case I'm wrong, I'm asking.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

In hindsight, when I make that thingie, I will make it so the height of it is adjustable, because I know I will be using it for different jobs, some of which will require more up and down movement. I'm thinking too, more weight on the bottom, for a bit more stability, and possibly the hand grips of large wooden balls, or handles, with thumb grips on the base, for more accuracy.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Theo I was wondering if this might work for you. The price seems reasonable https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dremel-5...=sem&msclkid=cb2ad91250421c42428586d64f1f4247


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, but no. Got a number of things I just do not like. So, I'll just make which ever design to my own specs. And for a lot less. On that one the handles are at an angle where I couldn't use my thumbs on the base, and couldn't grip them the way I wanted either. Want a different base too. Hmm, just hit me, I just thought of a design for totally different handles, that should work even better than what I had in mind before. OK, just thought of a different handle, that will work even better. Now just thought of a mod to that one. And now you start to see why buying wouldn't work for me. And now another mod. And not a mod to that mod. See what you've started? I need coffee and to sit down for awhile and shut my brain off.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Theo, stay away from the Dremel plunge attachment. Apart from the fact that you have very particular requirements, it is essentially a toy - I have one, and will probably trash it. Slop like you can't believe. I tried to get some bushings to make a closer fit on the plunge guide rods, turns out it is a very unusual diameter, to fix it would cost more than the price of the unit.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

One suggestion, when you make the plunge base, make it as heavy as you can. Cast iron would be good. Problem is the centre of gravity of the Dremel is way above the base - top-heavy.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Theo, I have the plunge base Roxanne recommended. The handle is twisted to lock the plunge to the depth. You can still use it while holding the base... or add a new base of your design. This attachment works quite well and is made by Bosch. I don't agree with Biagio with it being a toy. As with any plunge router... there is tolerance in the plunge mechanism (there has to be for it to work), but once plunged it is as stable as other routers.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh great. Almost finished with my post, one sentence to type, and my damn computer trashed it all. I'm thinking WalMart sold me a used laptop, and called it new. It's a HP, and I'm thinking new computer time, even tho this is not quite a year old. What's a good laptop to get? I'm thinking maybe a factory reconditioned Dell, almost anything not a HP. And yeah, the warranty is expired. I'll try to get in the mood to reconstruct what I had typed, later.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have been very happy with my Dell. Used to have an Hp.... It got slower and slower and slower... for no reason. Won't Ever get another HP again.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, this is my last HP too. Plus my HP printer died. Printing great, ran out of ink, refilled the ink, and it would not print. Went on like that for several days, then would not even turn on. But the other day happened to punch the on/off button, and it came on. Nothing to print at that time. And it has never turned on since. Brother printers are supposed to be good, may go with one of them.

OK, will be making my own plunge base for my Wen. Base will be round, with a pie shaped piece cut out in the front. Be 2 layers of 1/2" plywood, with a gap in the bottom layer in back, so I can just blow shaving and dust out that way. Have now figured out 4 different ways to have springs, don't know which I will use yet. Springs will be strong enough to lift the to 1/4" or so, but not so strong can't easily hold the base down. Will figure out which shape handles and location of handles will be most accurate to use. Will fit a clip on to hold a small LED flashlight, and thinking of attaching a magnifying glass. Stopping now, while still ahead.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I have been very happy with my Dell. Used to have an Hp.... It got slower and slower and slower... for no reason. Won't Ever get another HP again.


Mine keeps bouncing me all over Hell and gone, and seems to be getting worse, so will have another in my hot little hands before this one dies. Any recommendation on printers for a Dell laptop? Found a factory refurbished Dell, from Dell, I will likely get. But will need a printer also, don't need fancy. inkjet will do fine, but open to recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

From Dell, refurbished laptop, and a printer, on the way.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Crap. My computer just deleted all I had typed. The Dell should be here soon. Not as soon as I would prefer, but soon. The printer will be welcome also, but I can hold off for a few days on that.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have had my HP for years. Use it as a second computer. Both it and my PC use AMD processors. Would not go anything else.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> I have had my HP for years. Use it as a second computer. Both it and my PC use AMD processors. Would not go anything else.


This is my 3d HP. Got them because of really great reviews. None have lasted over a year. All the doctor offices I have been in use Dell. So dropping HP like a hot rock, and going with Dell. And I don't even know what a processor is, let alone a AMD processor is. Now if I can just find the information on that steam powered computer I will be all set.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

After the results for my 5 drink carrier prototype (sill working on it), I will have to make another, because it is off more than a little. I need one I can take measurements directly off of it and make one with wood. Same with this plunge guide, I don't want to waste wood, so am going to make the initial prototype out of cardboard. I will take all my ideas and combine them in cardboard, also use up a .batch of that Elmer's School Glue on it, pretty much soaking the cardboard with it, so when it eventually dries, it will make the cardboard very solid. Because it takes so long to dry, will be using a paint brush to apply it, hoping that thin coats will dry fast, like it is claimed to do, but doesn't seem to. All I want is a working prototype, as proof of concept that my idea will work, for at least one use. If it works like I'm hoping, I'll be ready to take measurements off of it, make a real one out of wood, and trash the cardboard model. ;Got to say, using cardboard for proof of concept/prototypes is working out much better than I had expected. Gonna save a lot of wood doing it this way.


----------

